# Get a free TiVo Stream with purchase of a base Roamio



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Dave!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369859923628130304









This is a fantastic deal, should quell any complaints from users who wanted integrated Stream support on the base Roamio model.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Is that real? I ordered my Roamio this morning...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Give them a call or cancel if you can.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

The code GROUPER doesn't work on the site. I am on the phone right now (on hold.)

A twitter employee did respond to the Twitter posting, so the code should be real.


----------



## atsang (Jun 26, 2004)

that code doesnt work


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

atsang said:


> that code doesnt work


Promo code 'GROUPER' is not valid.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

The code should be valid. It's part of the TiVo/Grouper initiative. Check out their site and scroll to the bottom: http://tivogrouper.com/


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

If true, it would take some of the sting out of no streaming in the OTA box.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes, review the footer of the page @ http://tivogrouper.com/

"*TiVo Stream $130 discount applied at checkout on the bundled purchase of a TiVo Roamio and Stream. While supplies last, expires December 31, 2013. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion without notice."

still on hold with Tivo to get this added to my order


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Tivo should just give early adopter Roamio purchasers a coupon for a free stream.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

jcthorne said:


> Tivo should just give early adopter Roamio purchasers a coupon for a free stream.


Agreed, maybe just charge for shipping. It would really help people on the fence that desire the streaming of Roamio Plus not found with the base Roamio.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

After 40 minutes on the phone they didn't know if they code is valid. They said they would call me back. I am also emailing Margret at tivo since she responded to the thread. Maybe she will know more.... I really want that free Stream device 

Now I just have to wait 4 days for my roamio to be delivered.

Should just cancel my direct order and get next day on amazon, will save $10 (tax) but could lose that free stream promotion.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

UPDATE: The "GROUPER" code only brings the price from $129.99 to $49.99



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

weird, how is FREE == $49.99

maybe it now just half way fixed


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

it is correct now,

TiVo Roamio $199.99
with discount applied$149.99
Product Lifetime service$499.99
Limited warrantyINCLUDED
TiVo Stream $129.99
with discount applied$49.99

they remove 50$ from roamio and $79.99 from the stream, making $129.99 total.. now to call them back and get it added to my existing order.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

ilovedvrs said:


> it is correct now,
> 
> TiVo Roamio $199.99
> with discount applied$149.99
> ...


Just ordered one and this is how it showed for me...

A lot better than the $800 S3 that is in my order history.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Tico said:


> Just ordered one and this is how it shpwed for me...
> 
> A lot better than the $800 S3 that is in my order history.


+1: Just ordered and got the full promo!


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

They had to cancel the order I made at 7 AM first thing this morning and reordered for me with this promo. Then they for some reason added a $25 HDMI cable to my new order which I didn't ask for and now need to remove....


----------



## potsey2007 (Jun 18, 2013)

So glad I saw this promo. I bought the Roamio Plus just so that I could get streaming and built in MoCA. I didn't need the bigger hard drive or extra tuners so it is much better for me to get the cheap model with the free Stream and just run ethernet to my TiVo Mini.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Just check out the product description of the HDMI cable they added to my order by mistake:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/hdmi

WRONG


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Philmatic said:


> This is a fantastic deal, should quell any complaints from users who wanted integrated Stream support on the base Roamio model.


Sweet! Complaint quelled, and base model ordered (with stream) for glorious Cable and OTA viewing.

John


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Order Placed	August 20, 2013	1	TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Roamio	$549.98
Order Placed	August 20, 2013	1	TiVo Stream	$49.99
Shipping total	$0.00
Tax	$14.00
Order total	$613.97


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

ilovedvrs said:


> They had to cancel the order I made at 7 AM first thing this morning and reordered for me with this promo. Then they for some reason added a $25 HDMI cable to my new order which I didn't ask for and now need to remove....


They gave me a different story. Said they can't cancel orders unless it's within 15 minutes of the order being placed. They placed for me a 2nd order for a Stream using the promo and the promise they'll credit the 49.99 + shipping when I call back after receiving the shipment.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> They gave me a different story. Said they can't cancel orders unless it's within 15 minutes of the order being placed. They placed for me a 2nd order for a Stream using the promo and the promise they'll credit the 49.99 + shipping when I call back after receiving the shipment.


They canceled my order after 3-4 hours had passed when I called since I could order from Amazon.com and not pay tax.


----------



## Beantownbeanie (Apr 23, 2004)

Just curious. I already own a TiVo Stream. So am I better off going for a better model or get the basic and resell the stream. Are they worth anything??


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Beantownbeanie said:


> Just curious. I already own a TiVo Stream. So am I better off going for a better model or get the basic and resell the stream. Are they worth anything??


A quick search of eBay/Craigslist shows that they fetch around $70-80 used


----------



## atsang (Jun 26, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> They gave me a different story. Said they can't cancel orders unless it's within 15 minutes of the order being placed. They placed for me a 2nd order for a Stream using the promo and the promise they'll credit the 49.99 + shipping when I call back after receiving the shipment.


Thats not right. I placed my initial order last night 13 hours ago and they canceled it and reordered for me a Roamio + Stream for the same price.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like you can use the code with just the base Roamio and get $50 off. I just did that (since I already have a Stream) to replace my OTA box.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Beantownbeanie said:


> Just curious. I already own a TiVo Stream. So am I better off going for a better model or get the basic and resell the stream. Are they worth anything??


They are technically and functionality identical. If you're getting a Roamio Plus or Pro, the Stream is integrated. If you are getting the base model Roamio, you need the Stream to provide this functionality. You will not see any functional difference.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Beantownbeanie said:


> Just curious. I already own a TiVo Stream. So am I better off going for a better model or get the basic and resell the stream. Are they worth anything??


I also have a stream in my account. 
I used the code and got $50 off the base Roamio without an additional stream.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I was just going to point out that option; it works even if you don't already have a stream in your account.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> They gave me a different story. Said they can't cancel orders unless it's within 15 minutes of the order being placed. They placed for me a 2nd order for a Stream using the promo and the promise they'll credit the 49.99 + shipping when I call back after receiving the shipment.


I wished they would've done that for me also, I hate getting pushed to the back of the order queue.

People that didn't order the chrome cast in the first few hours ended up having to wait extra days/weeks.

I will be really upset if mine doesn't to my house in the next few days.

I could have saved $10 and got the unit tomorrow via amazon, but a stream device for 10$ and a slight delay is worth it.


----------



## brianm729 (Jul 11, 2013)

The code also works if you have a stream and pro on your cart. The pro price is the same but the stream gets discounted to $50. I realize you don't need both, but still a deal.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

JohnnyO said:


> Sweet! Complaint quelled, and base model ordered (with stream) for glorious Cable and OTA viewing.
> 
> John


Double Sigh. Half Quelled. I just realized it is OTA -OR- Cable. Only one input on the box.

Still a good deal.


----------



## ydc (Nov 18, 2002)

It also appears that the code works if you only put a Roamio basic in your cart, it took $50 of its price. I would get it but not enough disk space for me and don't know yet how hard it will be to upgrade it.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

Code with just the Stream and no TiVo, seems to bring the price down to $49.99.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Got the $50 off deal but cancelled the order and added the stream -- not that I need it since I have a Slingplayer and a Vulkano. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Sweet, just tried it, and the code reduces the base Roamio to $149.99 and the Stream to $49.99. I hope it still works in a few weeks when I can actually make the purchase with the $399.99 lifetime service. 

<update>
Well, just found the bottom of the Tivogrouper page shows expiration of the offer is December 31st.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Balzer said:


> <update>
> Well, just found the bottom of the Tivogrouper page shows expiration of the offer is December 31st.


...or while supplies last.

http://tivogrouper.com

Like many of these promotional deals - the intent is to get the word out about both the TiVo Roamio AND the Grouper group date service. They probably have a set amount of $$ set aside to market in this way, and it would not surprise me if the supplies (or money) run out well before December 31st.

John


----------



## jim2011 (Apr 20, 2009)

ydc said:


> It also appears that the code works if you only put a Roamio basic in your cart, it took $50 of its price. I would get it but not enough disk space for me and don't know yet how hard it will be to upgrade it.


THANK YOU so much! After tax and shipping (VA), it came out to 63 for me. Fantastic deal on the tivo stream. I've been wanting one since it came out. Even more excited that it seems soon I can replace my slingbox with it for out-of-home streaming.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

The code has been removed from the Grouper site.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Does that mean it won't work when ordering a Roamio now?


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

HarperVision said:


> Does that mean it won't work when ordering a Roamio now?


Correct. Coupon no longer valid.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Still works for me


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ilovedvrs said:


> Just check out the product description of the HDMI cable they added to my order by mistake:
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/hdmi
> 
> WRONG



$25?!?!


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Coupon is now dead. Anyone know of any other deals?


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Should have figured that promo code would last about the same length of time as the Netflix deal did with the Chromecast.


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, i'm out. The stream bundle was the only thing tempting me. I'll stick with my HD until some better deals come around or I roll my own.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It seems the coupon is stuck to my account. I added it yesterday just to see the total, with no intention of actually buying. Today I went back to check something else and as soon as I logged into my account the coupon was restored.

So I wonder if the coupons all got used up by looki loos like me?


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> It seems the coupon is stuck to my account. I added it yesterday just to see the total, with no intention of actually buying. Today I went back to check something else and as soon as I logged into my account the coupon was restored.
> 
> So I wonder if the coupons all got used up by looki loos like me?


Yea. I put the Roamio and Stream in my Shopping Cart and applied the coupon code. It still shows as active in my Cart. I hope it's still there when I make the purchase in a couple weeks.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

damn, that sucks...i was prepared to buy the base model today with that coupon code....now since it's not working i don't think i will.....also i did have it in my cart and its not in my cart anymore (i did log out and back in tho)


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Yea, my cart has been emptied now too. Damn, just because I didn't have the $600+ right now... I just needed a couple of weeks...



gothaggis said:


> damn, that sucks...i was prepared to buy the base model today with that coupon code....now since it's not working i don't think i will.....also i did have it in my cart and its not in my cart anymore (i did log out and back in tho)


----------



## cncb (Jul 4, 2013)

Why did they kill this deal so quickly?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Either they ran out of uses or because people were abusing it. The way the coupon worked is it knocked $50 off the price of the TiVo and then cut the price of the Stream to $50. But you could remove either item from your cart and still get the discount on the other. So you could get a Roamio for $150 or get a Stream for $50. Neither was the intended purpose of the coupon. So it may have been pulled because people were exploiting it.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Either they ran out of uses or because people were abusing it. The way the coupon worked is it knocked $50 off the price of the TiVo and then cut the price of the Stream to $50. But you could remove either item from your cart and still get the discount on the other. So you could get a Roamio for $150 or get a Stream for $50. Neither was the intended purpose of the coupon. So it may have been pulled because people were exploiting it.


It has worked that way in the past with Tivo's bundles. But rarely does it result in 60%+ off list price for an item like it did with the Stream on this deal!


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Well, that sucks that this deal is dead...


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I called tivo to ask if they could cut me a deal on a basic roamio w/ lifetime. - no dice. I asked if they could throw me a mini or stream. I mentioned there grouper coupon. They said it was a leak. The women i was speaking with said ro look out for promo sales around holiday season. Gues ill sell my xl4 now and be without tv for a while. At least ill be able to get new customer Comcast tv rates. Kicking myself for missong free stream offer. I have 4 tivos with lifetime on my account.


----------

